# my first real watch! Orient Bambino



## dapperdee

I'm just starting to get into watches (thanks to to WUS) and this is my first piece. I got it on sale w/ 30% off from Orient. I love the classic/retro look to it. I had some questions though. Can someone provide me with a link to a good online seller of 21mm spring bars, preferably the ones with the little push tab so its easy to take them off. Also can anyone link me to a seller who sells a durable version of this nato in 20mm/21mm?









p.s. the seiko skx007 will be my next purchase!


----------



## hooligan

dapperdee said:


> Can someone provide me with a link to a good online seller of 21mm spring bars, preferably the ones with the little push tab so its easy to take them off. Also can anyone link me to a seller who sells a durable version of this nato in 20mm/21mm?


Congrats on your new watch.
I would recommend Esslinger for the spring bars Watch Band Pins - Spring Bars | Esslinger Watch Pins just browse through their selection until you find what you want. 
As for NATO straps Crown and Buckle has an good reputation around here Leather, Nato, Zulu Watch Straps - Crown and Buckle but there are many places to buy NATO straps so someone else may have a suggestion you like better.
Hopefully these suggestions are helpful but if you live outside the U.S. there are probably better options for you.


----------



## pantagruel

Beautiful watch. In my opinion the watch looks perfect on the black leather strap. I think the watch would lose some of its "class" if you put it on that multi-colored Nato. But, do what makes you happy!


----------



## dapperdee

^i agree with your comment there. in dressier situations i would keep it on a leather strap for for casual situations i really like the look of vintage watches on natos:


----------



## dapperdee

heres a photoshopped version of the look im going for


----------



## Crucifero

I agree, that's a gorgeous looking watch.

Personally, I would put a Brown Croc Strap with white stitching from Bradystraps, but that's just me.

Nice buy!


----------



## sirgilbert357

Just my two cents, but putting that watch on a red white and blue NATO just detracts from its dressy look. It looks confused...If you want to wear that casual of a band, put it on a watch that's meant to be casual.


----------



## tankbustaz

bambino is amazing! poorman's orient 60th anniversary lol


----------



## Speardane

I'm not a huge fan of nato straps on dress watches, but after seeing your photoshop, I have to admit it looks pretty spiffy.


----------



## mtgjr

Anyone know where one of these watches can be purchased?


----------



## anzac1957

Here is mine in gold with white dial.. No idea where they got the idea to call it Bambino as it is a fairly large watch..










Cheers


----------



## dapperdee

mtgjr said:


> Anyone know where one of these watches can be purchased?


i bought it directly from orient's website. i used a 30% coupon so i got it at a great price. u can google to find more coupon codes.



anzac1957 said:


> Here is mine in gold with white dial.. No idea where they got the idea to call it Bambino as it is a fairly large watch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


beautiful! where did u get it? i didnt see that option @ orients website


----------



## Stephen57

I've been a fan for a while of dressy, "classic" looking watches on nato bands, ever since I saw them for sale on park and bond. Not everyone will like it but if you like it I say go for it!

Personally I have been looking to get a blue orient CER (admittedly not as dressy, but more dressy than most dive watches) and put it on this strap:


----------



## Scottish Steve

I've got two dressy watches on G10s, a Certina DS Tradition and an Orient SEM 78002WB. 
They are both sober straps in black; one with brushed steel hardware and one with black. I also have a spare in olive / PVD. I like G10s a lot, but those multicoloured thingies on classic watches is a mix-up which detracts from the beauty of the watches themselves and emphasises the frivolous nature of the straps....and the wearer. Sort of like a fifteen year old redhead wearing a Credor Minute Repeator with yellow Doc Martins. Or a barely competent teenager playing a genuine '58 Les Paul with a picture of his latest girlfriend superglued to it.
It's disrespectful.


----------



## sci

Very nice watch. I was searching for it in Europe, but still without success. As for the "name", I think these nicknames are given from OWUSA, who is just a dealer, and Orient themselves have nothing to do with that naming.


----------



## bocbass

Forgive me, I'm not that familiar with Orient movements. Does this watch handwind/hack?


----------



## anzac1957

bocbass said:


> Forgive me, I'm not that familiar with Orient movements. Does this watch handwind/hack?


This particular one does not.. They have the ER version of movement. Later movements with EL designation have handwinding and hacking such as the ones used in the new M-Force range.. That is why I really like to see folk use model numbers when referring to Orients instead of these odd names that marketing fokmhave given them..

The model number for these ones is CER2400**


----------



## WillMK5

Orient USA is also claiming this has a exhibition caseback... any truth to this?


----------



## anzac1957

WillMK5 said:


> Orient USA is also claiming this has a exhibition caseback... any truth to this?


This is the back of mine..










Cheers


----------



## hooligan

WillMK5 said:


> Orient USA is also claiming this has a exhibition caseback... any truth to this?


I think the advertisement on OWUSA's homepage just has an error if you look through the site you will see no further mention of an exhibition caseback.
Here is a photo of the caseback from OWUSA's website


----------



## soaking.fused

Has anyone replaced the strap on their 'Bino with either a 20 or 22mm and had it work for them? A few of the straps that I would go after would be the one of those standard sizes. Pics would be nice if anyone has any with either of the above described sized straps on their watch.


----------

